# The best 70's skyscrapers



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

http://joannaechelonro.deviantart.com/art/I-love-the-70-s-172903980

willis (sears) tower 1974








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_United_States

world trade center 1973








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Trade_Center

aon center chicago 1973








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_United_States

first canadian place 1975








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_Canada

citigroup center 1977








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_United_States
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=902748&page=2

renaissance tower 1974








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_United_States

water tower place 1976








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_United_States

aon center los angeles 1974








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_United_States

transamerica pyramid 1972








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_United_States

us steel tower 1970








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_United_States

ids tower 1973








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_United_States

john hancock tower 1976








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_United_States

sunshine 60 1978








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunshine_60

commerce court west 1972








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commerce_Court_West

one penn plaza 1972








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_United_States

1251 avenue of the americas 1971








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:1251_Avenue_of_the_Americas.JPG

mlc center 1977








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mlc_centre

one astor plaza 1972








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_United_States

one liberty plaza 1973








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_United_States

centerpoint energy plaza 1974








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_United_States

parque central caracas 1979








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parque_Central_Complex

shinjuku mitsui building 1974








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shinjuku_Mitsui_Building

bank of america plaza los angeles 1975








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_United_States

shinjuku center building 1979








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shinjuku_Center_Building

carlton centre 1973








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carlton_Centre

detroit marriot at renaissance center 1977








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_United_States

westin peachthree plaza 1976








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_United_States

one shell plaza 1971








http://houstontunnellady.blogspot.com.br/2011/03/one-shell-plaza.html

city national plaza twin towers 1972








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/City_National_Plaza

one shell square 1972








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Shell_Square


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

My faves: Sears Tower, WTC, Aon Center (Chicago & L.A.), First Canadian Place, Transamerica Pyramid, Commerce Court West, John Hancock Center, Center Point Energy Plaza, Shinjuku Mitsui, Renaissance Center, City National Plaza, One Shell Square.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

_Finally there's a thread about *70's *skyscrapers!
_
Anyway, *A L L *of them minus the Renaissance Tower.


----------



## skyscraperus (Dec 25, 2012)

World Trade Center 1 - 1970
World Trade Center 2 - 1971


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Too many nice towers to vote for just one! Love 70s skyscrapers...

My faves are the WTC, City National Plaza Towers, John Hancock Tower, and Sears.

The ones I don't like are Renaissance Tower, One Astor Place, Sunshine 60, Parque Central, MLC, Shinjuku Center and Centerpoint.


----------



## Chapelo (Sep 4, 2011)

WTC, Aon (Chicago and LA), Sears, City National Plaza, Citicorp.

It's not on here, but another one of my favorites from the 70s, 55 Water Street, completed in 1972. Tall, imposing, no-nonsense design, just my style.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

^^ I like that one too.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Cityplex Towers in Tulsa is another good one that many people forget about.


----------



## windowsoftheworld (May 20, 2012)

The 70s was such a high point is skyscraper history. Buildings were elegant, modern, and efficient.


----------



## RegentHouse (Sep 2, 2012)

Considering the WTC's design was finalized in 1964, and the development of many of these buildings date to the preceding decade, it's relatively disputable whether they're 60s skyscrapers, 70s skyscrapers, or 60s skyscrapers completed in the 70s. Will we consider the Sagrada Família a structure of the 2020s?


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

If at least the first 25% of their construction time is in the previous decade, I would list it as being from then previous decade. For example, I consider the WTC as 60s skyscrapers. For long constructions like the Sagrada, I would list them as being from the decade they are designed.


----------



## elliot (Dec 19, 2003)

Lot of great buildings in the thread but if I was picking a Toronto tower to include it would be one of the most spectacular skyscrapers ever built... still gorgeous after 37 years: Royal Bank Plaza (avec real gold in the glazing).










SOURCE: wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/5d/Royal_Bank_Plaza%2C_Toronto.jpg


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Difficult one, but I'll give it to WTC and city national plaza twin towers.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Willis Tower
World Trade Centre
Aon
Commerce Court
Transamerica Pyramid

I would have put Royal Bank Plaza in 4th, but that wasn't in the list.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

this should cover and give an idea of most of the buildings in comparison: http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=59408409

i voted for willis tower, but there are quite a lot iconic towers in this list. :cheers:


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

I voted all ( great decade ) except the Water Tower Place, Aon Center LA, Sunshine 60, MLC Centre, Parque Central and Shinjuku Center Building.


----------



## LadyAmanita (Oct 10, 2012)

I like 55 Water too, that one should have been on the list. It's big, broad shouldered, and looks like it could kick ass and take names, big time.
Here's the ones on my list that I voted for:

willis (sears) tower-Another one that looks like it came to kick ass and chew gum

world trade center- I saw a pic of these as kids and it was love at first sight. Still heartbroken over not getting to meet them up close 

aon center chicago- Sleek and elegant, a pale beauty even after her skin graft.

first canadian place- Related to Aon, another skin graft survivor, and another handsome tower. (the antennae are a nice touch)

citigroup center- Gorgeous, and I love her stilts, sleek skin, and crown

aon center los angeles- Tall, dark and handsome, or tall, thin, and sexy? Either way it rocks.

transamerica pyramid- An initially controversial tower that's won the hearts of San Francisco

john hancock tower- Another survivor which has become a city icon.

commerce court west- a silver skinned beauty, I used to hang out on the plaza

one penn plaza- This one doesn't get the love it deserves- due to the lack of other tall towers close by, it really stands out. I love its lit roof sign, it gives it good skyline presence, and adds color. Oh, it also inspired a cosplay outfit of mine!

1251 avenue of the americas- I like this tower together with her two siblings. They work well as a group, and I also like her plaza fountain.

one astor plaza- I love the spiky crown on this one, it just stands out so much from the flat roofs that were in vogue then. And this one is on my cosplay list too, it's got serious character.

one liberty plaza- a 9/11 survivor which looks like it could kick serious ass.

city national plaza- I like sibling towers, what can I say?

westin peachtree plaza- this tower really stands out, and looks hella cool. Too bad they got rid of its original lobby!


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

LadyAmanita said:


> john hancock tower- Another survivor which has become a city icon.


A survivor of what?


----------



## LadyAmanita (Oct 10, 2012)

Quite a few of its windows fell out early in its life- it had so many plywood panels as replacements that it was called the plywood palace for a while. Scroll down to the section of this article titled "Engineering flaws"
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Hancock_Tower


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I think this photo properly defines the City National Plaza Towers









And one of 1 Liberty Plaza


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

The '70s is one of my all time favorite decades. Absolutely incredible. I went with Sears and WTC because they provide so much inspiration for me and you can't go wrong with the domineering Twins and industrial Sears. Words can't describe my passion for them, nor the hole in my heart for the two lost. Some honorable mentions for me were Transamerica and Westin, but all of them are great.


----------

